# May Winners



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*May Calendar Photo*

*sharlin - Skyler*









*"May I..." Photo Contest *

*welshgold - Daisy & Gracie
May I...hang onto this stick?*


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

congratulations to this months winners. Looking forward to seeing more next month.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

:headbang2:headbang2:headbang2:headbang2


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

congrats to both.. so glad Skyler is going to make on this years calender.. thats great!!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats to both!! 

Godspeed, Skyler. :bigangel:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG---I'm sitting here bawling like a baby--that's always been my favorite picture of Skyler--it's like I could reach out and rub his little nose. THANK YOU all for voting for SkyPup and honoring him on the calender--He gives EVERYBODY a big ROO ROO from the Bridge and I say Bless You all.

Steve


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

There could be no more fitting winners to this months contest! Glad Sklyer will live on in the calendar.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

That is an absolutely beautiful picture of Skyler, he looks so serene and contented in that picture, there couldn't be a better picture for the calendar, god bless Skyler...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Those are such beautiful pictures!!

A nice way to memorialize Skyler - such a beautiful picture.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I agree.....I'm so glad that Skyler won....and will now grace our calendar for the month of May next year...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What a gorgeous picture of the Sky Pup


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Love the picture of Sklyer..... such a wonderful tribute. He looks so content, loved and GOLDEN

thanx

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

and great big congrats to welshgold too! fab piccy!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Wonderful photos for the calendar. Skyler's eyes just melt your heart...


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> There could be no more fitting winners to this months contest! Glad Sklyer will live on in the calendar.


Here! here!

Well he was simply the best and second to none!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Could there have been a more perfect winner. Got me to balling though. Steve my thoughts are with you.

Hooch


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

2 fantastic pictures there, well worthy of winning. Congratulatons to both of you !!! & a " Good Boy Skyler " you're a beautiful boy.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Congratulations to both winners! Lovely pictures!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations to Welshgold!!!! She ALWAYS takes such amazing pictures that truly capture how happy and secure the furkids are!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Congratulations to Welshgold!!!! She ALWAYS takes such amazing pictures that truly capture how happy and secure the furkids are!!!


aint that the truth, all the pics I've seen from Welshgold are superb.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations! This was a very deserving victory. Skyler will live on in so many hearts!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Congratulations Steve. What a great tribute to the Skypup. Could not have picked a better winner. So glad for you and Skyler. It will be a nice memory.


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

*Superb Photograph!*

'May I' just add that the Skyler pic has captured exactly why we all love the Golden Retriever breed! That look in Skyler's eyes says it all!!!! Brilliant image, well done!!!

Welshgold (a bloke lol)


----------

